# Meadllennium 2008



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

Meadllennium 2008

What: The first Mead-Only competition of 2008. There are just six Mead-Only competitions in the USA. We are the oldest, and some even say the “most prestigious.” In 2008, we are bringing back the category for Historical Meads. This is for the meadmaker that prefers to make his or her mead using ancient recipes, and without the help of modern adjuncts. If you belong to the SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) this will be a familiar category. Their help was instrumental in creating this category.

When: January 26, 2008. The deadline to get your meads to us is January 19, 2008. 
Online registration and payment is available, and encouraged. (It cuts down on errors registering your meads.)

Where: Again in 2008, the University of Central Florida and the Rosen College of Hospitality Management are allowing us to use their multi-million dollar facility to evaluate your meads. This wine lab was designed, from the ground up, specifically for wine evaluation, and we are thrilled to be evaluating your meads there.

Why: Provide the home-meadmaker the very best evaluation of their mead, and offer informative feedback about the qualities of their mead.

AND, THERE ARE ALSO OUR BEAUTIFUL AND DISTINCTIVE PRIZES. For many years we have awarded more medals for mead than ANY competition.

First, Second and Third Place winners, in each category, will be awarded a beautiful medal - MADE SOLELY FOR MEADLLENNIUM. 

All first place winners will also receive a distinctive, hand-engraved prize - MADE ANNUALLY, JUST FOR MEADLLENNIUM.

The “Best of Show” winner will be presented with a special medal and a unique prize. Last year it was an engraved decanter.


NOBODY AWARDS MORE MEDALS FOR MEAD THAN MEADLLENNIUM!

How: Some of the best mead judges in the country will be here to evaluate your meads. We are proud to have a number of BJCP National, Master and Grand Master ranked judges and a wine sommelier to help us this year. And, the Alliance of Sommeliers has graciously loaned their special, lead-crystal, glasses to us again this year.

How Much: Still only $6.00 per entry.


The BEST FACILITIES, plus BEST JUDGES, plus BEST TOOLS and MORE MEDALS, ALL equal the BEST Mead-Only Competition for you to send your meads.

If you are in the area, on January 26th, and would like to possibly judge some great mead, send your request and qualifications to our team at: [email protected]

Check all the details, and find the forms at the MEADLLENNIUM web page: www.cfhb.org/mead


----------

